# Is she pregnate?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

how do i kno if my male molly hass impregnated the female?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well since you say you have a male and a female she will always be preg The female may get a gravid spot. (its a black spot under her belly its the babys eyes) She will get very big. Gestation takes a bout a month.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

will the male continue to persue her even after shes pregnate?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes he will.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

what type of fosh is it? molly, platy, guppy?

the male will leave the female alone until a day or two before she has the fry, so i would put her in a breeder trap or net.
do you have 1 male to 2 females?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My male never leaves the females alone even if they are preg.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1 male and 1 female livebearer is not a healthy situation. You need 3 females to 1 male. He can literally harass her to death.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok guys. Everybody keeps putting a great importance on seeing a gravid spot when a female livebearer is pregnant. Many Molly species don't show a gravid spot even when due to deliver. The most reliable thing to look for is the female getting round both from gills to anal fin as well as from dorsal fin around the belly. If you can't see that she is at least three times bigger than when you started out with her...sorry, no negative remarks here. Granted, many livebearer females will show a gravid spot, but I have a line of Guppies where the gravid spot does not change in size, shape or color. I have to keep detailed records so I know when to begin watching for signs of labor or I'll miss a birth and have all the fry get eaten.
Tony


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My mollies have never goten a gravid spot. So i agrea with you.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i kno. i hav 2 females and 1 male


----------

